# جامعة الزقازيق > شعبة اللغة الإنجليزية > الفرقة الأولى >  المحاضرة الإلكترونية الرابعة (Methodology in crime study)

## د.شيماء عطاالله

المحاضرة الإلكترونية الرابعة (Methodology in crime study)

لطلاب الفرقة الأولى شعبة اللغة الإنجليزية

كلية الحقوق - جامعة الزقازيق

العام الجامعي 2021 - 2022

----------

